# Eheim MultiBox, a quick review



## Hyoscine (8 Oct 2015)

Doesn't seem to be anything on the forum, so I thought I'd share my take on it.

This thing is, for me, a lifesaver .

I keep one aquarium, a thirty litre, heavily planted shrimp tank. It's my first ever, and it's been going for about half a year now. It's simultaneously the most relaxing, and most stressful thing going on in our house. I read up on how things are supposed to done, but I find maintenance and adding new plants _hard_.

So I paid £15 for a plastic box that looked like it might make my life a little easier. It's a deep tray that attaches to the front of the tank. Fits nicely on my 30cm wide thing. There's slots for holding tools, and two removable drip trays that I haven't really needed yet. So far I've used it when pruning, and when adding new plants. I can see myself acclimatising shrimp in it too. It's really, _really _handy. Everything is right where you need it; there's no dripping all over the place whilst you look for that thing you just put down. I don't think I've sworn once since getting it.

My guess is that someone who's been into this hobby for a while, who's methodical, and sure of what they're doing, would have no need for it. Or will already be using something they made themselves, or a spare HOB filter or breeder box to hold their tools and bits of plant. Or more likely will have their aquarium somewhere sensible, with a usable work surface adjacent. If you're new to all this though, with a little tank by your bed and zero experience, I can't recommend it enough. I'm stressing less, so I'm rushing less, so I'm making few mistakes. It'd be over-priced, if I wasn't finding it literally invaluable.


----------

